# DIY liquid on a Saturday



## Saad (21/10/16)

Hi all 

Need to get some DIY liquids tomorrow as I'm running very low. 
Where in Cape Town or surrounds will I be able to get some tomorrow after 12?
Thanks!


----------



## SAVaper (22/10/16)

Try https://valleyvapour.co.za/


----------



## Soutie (22/10/16)

Vape cartel have also kicked off a DIY range, dunno if their Cape Town branch does but worth giving them a call I guess


----------



## KZOR (22/10/16)

Doubt if you would be able to collect from any vendor. I know Valley Vapour only delivers.
*"Please Note: We are a distributor and not a walk-in store, we do not accommodate collections."*
I think most work on a strict delivery basis. Soonest you would get them is Tuesday when ordering online.
You can just make sure of this.
What flavours were you looking for m8?


----------



## Saad (22/10/16)

Thanks guys
@KZOR basically just the flavours below 






FA Cookie 2.5%
FA Lemon Sicily 5%
CAP Sugar Cookie V2 2.5%


----------



## KZOR (22/10/16)

All I can help you with is 10ml of Sugar Cookie and 10ml of Lemon/lime (instead of LS).
Maybe it is a sign to work on another recipe with available flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saad (22/10/16)

Seems like it hey! Haha! Thanks for the help @KZOR. Only starting out with the whole DIY thing, so not to sure on what recipes exactly I will like.


----------



## KZOR (22/10/16)

If you are willing to post what you have I could try and make you a recipe you could use as a substitute.
I am here the whole day making juices for others and am more than willing to help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Saad (22/10/16)

Well, at the moment I only have a liter of vg and about 150ml of pg, needed to get some nicotine and flavouring to get going. 
Enjoy flavours like VM4, lemon cookie.


----------



## KZOR (22/10/16)

I can whip you up a 30ml of my version of lemon cookie if you start feeling the squeeze.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Saad (22/10/16)

Thanks @KZOR will let you know! Appreciate the help!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/10/16)

No rush. DIY is a very cool journey. Take the weekend for watching some videos and getting a feel for things. I can recommend DIY Or DIE's Youtube channel for days of amusement. Koppel your concentrates on Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

